# Happy Donkey beans



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Any thoughts? They seem to be good value.

Will be used for milk based drinks only


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I've tried them. They're decent if you like traditional italian espresso with a robusta kick, which I don't mind since I've had it forced on me for years


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I had a bag when I bought my grinder from them, I thought they were quite bland as espresso, sort of one-noted in a dark roasty kind of way, but the weekly cappuccinos I made my mum were said to be very good. My impression was that they certainly showed up well through the milk.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Donkey Classic Italian is great value if you like tradtional Italian dark espresso - which I do. A little bit rough, but I like them for espresso.

And, to be a heretic, I prefer them to anything from HasBean...

(now runs for cover)


----------

